# Good day chaps!



## jaggedpixel (Mar 14, 2007)

Thought I would post a quick hello after reading a few interestig threads. Pretty amazing site this with some excellent resources.
Anyway, Hello to you all, hope to have some good natters in the future.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Please read the rules of the forum.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 15, 2007)

G'day welcome to the site. Adler what rules to the site by the way


----------



## Jared (Mar 15, 2007)

Jolly well young chap'!  Welcome to the site


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 15, 2007)

> G'day welcome to the site. Adler what rules to the site by the way?


http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/basic/few-ground-rules-new-folks-7159.html


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Les. Sorry mate was joking a little bit. Had a feeling the rules were based on common decency and common sense to each other any way but have noted down those rules so no worries


----------



## jaggedpixel (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the Welcome Chaps  I've read the rules and I've taken note


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hell another bloody Pom. welcome Jagged to the site


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2007)

Another Aussie says hello!


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to the site old boy...


----------



## lt.cole (Mar 29, 2007)

hello im new here and im wondering how the whole 9 yards work.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 29, 2007)

lt.cole said:


> hello im new here and im wondering how the whole 9 yards work.


Welcome...

Please read the forum rules. Are you a real Lt?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2007)

I will wait for his response before I welcome.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 30, 2007)

Are you BS meters pegging Adler?


----------



## lt.cole (Mar 30, 2007)

no im no real lutenit see i cant spell it.
im just a uy with a nack for ww2 planesthe aircraft of ww2

i think the redneck special ops is a good idea.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Are you BS meters pegging Adler?



No not yet. 

Just want to make sure we dont have a military poser again like that other guy a few months ago. To me it is a dishonor to my service and the other people who served.

Not saying this guy is doing that either, just wanting to make sure. That other guy that did that, really struck a nerve with me.


----------



## HaWk3r T3mP3sT (Mar 30, 2007)

lt.cole said:


> i think the redneck special ops is a good idea.


HAHAHA a redneck special ops thats an awesome idea!, so awesome i am going to start training rednecks in my basement (CIA,NSA,FBI please dont believe this!)


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2007)

Well mine is.


----------

